# Pornos im Netz: Xbox-User schauen häufiger als Playstation-Spieler



## MaxFalkenstern (8. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pornos im Netz: Xbox-User schauen häufiger als Playstation-Spieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pornos im Netz: Xbox-User schauen häufiger als Playstation-Spieler


----------



## thisisnotagame (8. Januar 2015)

Ok liebe PC-Games wann fangen wir an über die Verschwendung von Erbgut zu sprechen?
Wenn es schon so wichtig ist eine Statistik über "Pornhub" auf einer Spiele Seite einzubringen, nur weil es mit PS XBOX und Co in Verbindung steht.
Kann es doch gar nicht so schlecht sein die Community über das Masturbier-verhalten von diversen Personen Weltweit und die damit in Verbindung stehende  Vergeudung des Erbgutes zu berichten da dies bestimmt auch Klicks Produziert.
Also ich bin total dafür, denn ich möchte ja nicht das Ihr keine Klicks bekommt, somit könnten wir auf einen Schlag die ganzen Klicks die ihr über das Jahr benötigt aus der Welt schaffen und endlich über Sinnvolle Dinge die in den Games bereich gehören berichten.Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## solidus246 (8. Januar 2015)

Welche Sau interessiert es wer in welchem Netzwerk sich am meisten die Vorhaut wegpellt ?! Das ist sowas von unnötig und kein bisschen informativ. Haltet euch bitte an die Berichterstattung bezüglich von Spielen, nicht von Wixxe.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Januar 2015)

Ich find so Statistiken teilweise sogar recht witzig  
Muss man ja nicht allzu ernst nehmen


----------



## Odin333 (8. Januar 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Welche Sau interessiert es wer in welchem Netzwerk sich am meisten die Vorhaut wegpellt ?! Das ist sowas von unnötig und kein bisschen informativ. Haltet euch bitte an die Berichterstattung bezüglich von Spielen, nicht von Wixxe.



Wie wollen doch bitte nicht die weiblichen Wixxerinnen vergessen, die es durchaus in grosser Zahl zu geben scheint, wie Gamergate uns gelehrt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

Hieß es nicht sowieso mal seitens PS-Fanboys immer nur WiXbox ? ^^ 

Ich find die Statistik auch amüsant, da kann man doch dann seine Kumpels, die ne Xbox haben, schön frotzeln, sie würden ja eh nur Pornos schauen   Wichtig ist so eine News natürlich nicht, aber ja und? Selbst von den rein spielebezogenen News sind die meisten für die Mehrzahl der Leser nicht interessant, weil man sich ja idR nur für ein paar wenige Games wirklich interessiert. Leute, die quasi jede Spielenews aufsaugen, gibt es nur wenige.


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIg69L2stI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Kein wunder bei den ganzen 12 jährigen ^^


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (8. Januar 2015)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Welche Sau interessiert es wer in welchem Netzwerk sich am meisten die Vorhaut wegpellt ?!



Günter Jauch, 500.000€ Frage.
Hätte der Kandidat mal die PCG News gelesen.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Januar 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wie wollen doch bitte nicht die weiblichen Wixxerinnen vergessen, die es durchaus in grosser Zahl zu geben scheint, wie Gamergate uns gelehrt hat.


Die dank Kinect- und PS-Eye Cam auch wieder ins Netz streamen und... naja, so schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## Saji (8. Januar 2015)

Als ich die Überschrift las konnte ich nur noch an das Bild denken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterBlonde (8. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Fall ist das ein Erwachsener, der die Stimme eines Kindes imitieren kann.

https://www.facebook.com/luicalibre


----------



## Schalkmund (8. Januar 2015)

Naja, kein Wunder das Microsofts Konsole von vielen* XBone* genannt wird.


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2015)

> Gamers and free porn lovers around the world rejoice! Thanks at long last to the introduction of Internet Explorer for XBox, you can now tap in to and stream all your favorite free YouPorn videos right from your XBox. Whether you’re pwning n00bs in CoD: Modern Warfare 3, annihilating Bullymong in Borderlands 2, or taking the Saints deep in Madden NFL 13, you’re never more than a few simple controller clicks away from being face deep in hot free porn.
> 
> XBox Masturbator Pro Tip: Pick up a wireless USB keyboard to make your XBox Internet Explorer porn browsing experiencing even better. Just plug the Wireless USB adapter into one of the USB ports on your XBox and boom, instant XBox keyboard. Trust me, it’s a hell of a lot easier than typing with your controller… and as we all know, the faster you can get to your precious porn, the better.



Porn Site Declares They're Now On The Xbox 360


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2015)

Die freuen sich sicher alle schon auf Oculus Rift und Co. ! Hrhr


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (8. Januar 2015)

"Oder die Bedienung mittels Sprachbefehlen (Stichwort hier: Kinect) ist einfach praktikabler." Killed me


----------



## svd (8. Januar 2015)

Naja, was sollen die Spieler schon großartig tun. Sooo toll (oder lange beschäftigend) sind die aktuell erhältlichen Titel nicht oft (bis auf Fußballspiele und GTA). Das wird sich heuer ja, Gott sei Dank, ändern.

Anstatt Frauen auf Titten und Arsch zu gucken, können die XBoxler ja dann "Rise of the Tomb Raider" spielen... **grml**


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> "Oder die Bedienung mittels Sprachbefehlen (Stichwort hier: Kinect) ist einfach praktikabler."


 das eröffnet ja völlig neue Möglichkeiten für Videos aus der Ego-Perspektive: Erkennung per Kinect, wie weit "Mann" schon ist, und je nach dem wird mit geschickten Schnitten zu einer anderen Sequenz rübergeschaltet, wo das Cyberbabe dann schon viel lauter und häufiger "Yeah, yeah, oh yeah! Kamm ouver mai..." ruft....


----------



## PK69 (8. Januar 2015)

Naja, was uns diese Erkenntnis nun sagen möchte ist doch wohl eigentlich ganz klar! Ältere Konsolenzocker (so wie ich) gucken: Punkt 1- nicht mehr so viel auf weibliche Geschlechtsmerkmale. Punkt 2- kaufen die besseren Produkte. Punkt 3-Haben mehr Ahnung und Punkt 4-wissen sowieso immer alles besser. Halt Play Station Besitzer !!!


----------



## Googlehupf (8. Januar 2015)

Die haben sich vertan, oder? 1.577 Petabyte sind doch nicht 1,577 Mio. Terabyte...
Das sind doch eher 1,615 Mio. Terabyte.

Witzig finde aber auch, dass pro Video im Schnitt nur rund 20 MB geladen wurden. Ganz schöne Schnellspritzer oO


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2015)

Googlehupf schrieb:


> Die haben sich vertan, oder? 1.577 Petabyte sind doch nicht 1,577 Mio. Terabyte...
> Das sind doch eher 1,615 Mio. Terabyte.
> 
> Witzig finde aber auch, dass pro Video im Schnitt nur rund 20 MB geladen wurden. Ganz schöne Schnellspritzer oO



Vielleicht gibt's dafür ja einen Erfolg/eine Trophäe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Januar 2015)

Damit hat Frauen doch den größten Vorteil an der X(-Tase)-Box:
Beim stimulierenden Betrachten von "Hoch-Runter-Hoch-Runter"-Blockbustern haben sie sofort einen Vibrator im exotischen Design griffbereit... Allein die vielen Knöpfe... Und dann noch diese zwei Sticks...

*seufz*... Frau muss man sein...


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die freuen sich sicher alle schon auf Oculus Rift und Co. ! Hrhr



Es gibt eine Vice-Doku über Virtual Reality und die Pornoindustrie. Ist ganz interessant, die haben Oculus Rift und die damit einhergehenden Möglichkeiten schon länger für sich entdeckt


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2015)

Thema Occulus Rift und Virtuelle Realität

*​*A Crazy Oculus Rift Hack Lets Men and Women Swap Bodies | WIRED


----------



## Elvis3000 (8. Januar 2015)

haha....die wixbox.....hahaha.....


----------



## SpieleKing (8. Januar 2015)

Naja die Xbox wird ja auch vornehmlich von Männern benutzt =P


----------



## gin0v4 (9. Januar 2015)

Ganz einfach: der durchschnittliche XBox User ist jünger als der durchschnittliche PS Nutzer, so dass mehr PS User ne Freundin haben als die XBox Nutzer...


----------



## USA911 (9. Januar 2015)

Googlehupf schrieb:


> Witzig finde aber auch, dass pro Video im Schnitt nur rund 20 MB geladen wurden. Ganz schöne Schnellspritzer oO


Schlechte Qualität...

Das erinnert mich an die Anfänge... 10min das Bild ist zu 25% geladen :" Da schau, ich glaub der Pixel ist der Nippel!"


----------



## Chemenu (9. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kamm ouver mai..." ruft....



Klingt fast wie Scorpions Spear Shout (Mortal Kombat)


----------



## Celerex (10. Januar 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Die dank Kinect- und PS-Eye Cam auch wieder ins Netz streamen und... naja, so schließt sich der Kreis.



Mir fällt dazu gerade ein Online-Artikel ein, den ich kürzlich (auf einer seriösen Seite ) gelesen habe. Der Autor schrieb über eine der erfolgreichsten Erotikseiten im Netz, auf der es lediglich Videos von Männern und Frauen gibt, die ihre Mimik beim erleben des Höhepunkts gefilmt haben. Es sollen täglich irrwitzig viele Videos eingereicht werden. Nun, aufgrund deiner Aussage bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob die Videos alle freiwillig dort landen.


----------

